# chemically stripping lead paint



## paintnow (Dec 11, 2011)

I am planning to strip lead paint from exterior trim and interior trim. Am I required to follow RRP protocol if no lead is present after I strip? I know that when sanding the surface, lead dust must be contained. But what do I do if the lead test is negative after I strip?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are not abatement certified, you still must follow rrp after stripping. Epa's position is lead still remains and is not completely removed. I asked the epa this question.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## paintnow (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Dean for the quick reply.


----------

